# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Vintage Microsoft Side Winder Wheel

## pas2007

Πωλείται το vintage τιμόνι της Microsoft.
Σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιημένο.
Λειτουργεί και σε Windows 10. 

τιμή 20€

----------

